# Echo 8 Lighter Camera



## jmrf (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first post here and i need a bit of help. I am not a collector of cameras but I do enjoy a bit of photography. I would like to sell an Echo 8 Lighter Camera but i have no idea how to price it. I realize this type of post might be frowned on, so perhaps if someone can help they can contact me off list. Many thanks to anyone willing help.


----------



## invisible (Aug 7, 2012)

You could start here: Suzuki Kogaku: Echo 8 Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## compur (Aug 7, 2012)

Compur's Guide to Collectible Camera Values:

Find average asking price on eBay and divide by 5.


----------

